
“More than 700 new Outlook Web Access servers were exposed to the internet” - doener
https://twitter.com/_CPResearch_/status/1242528620477849602
======
ToFab123
OWA is webmail. It is supposed to be exposed to the internet. It even has the
words "Web Access" in it's name.

